# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка > Мастерская в Память о Елене Кислициной >  Сценарии для городских праздников (отредактированные и мои)

## Elen2

Сценарии для городских праздников только учусь писать.Пока чаще редактирую чужие.Сцена у меня в ДК небольшая, по-этому ,весь материал приходится  переделывать под свой Дом Культуры.
Написала  сценарий -День города 2014.Перерыла кучу материала и вот ,что получилось.
*День города Теплодар 2014 .
Назвала его "Самый лучший город на земле"*
Озвучки к нему пока нет.Выставлю позже.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Grosmat (11.04.2016), Parh0menk0 (10.03.2016), Ольга Платунова (20.09.2020), Пономарёва Александра (19.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Сценарий к 8 марта
*"Признание в любви"*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Grosmat (11.04.2016), Людмилая (27.06.2017), маринатокарь (27.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,здравствуйте!
Показываю наш музыкальный номер на "Пани-Теплодар".Помните я у вас просила мультибуффонаду.Кого на корпоративы интересует, дам нарезку.
http://vk.com/id16393044?z=video7472...0276915d04af5f

У нас еще был РЭП визитка.скину позже.

----------

Parh0menk0 (10.03.2016), маринатокарь (27.11.2016)

----------


## катя 98

Вот так дела... только увидела эту темку... :Blink: Леночка, супер!!!!!  :Ok: 
Столько полезного и интересного! Просто кладезь идей!!!! Спасибо огромное!!! К Красной шапочке озвучку уж больно хочется попросить, если можно и реп визитку, все все! Интересно и очень креативно! Уверенна, что зрители получили большое удовольствие!!!! Молодцы!!!!

----------


## талант

Красная шапочка меня просто наповал снесла! А кто автор? Кто придумал такую нарезку? Кто делал?  СУПЕР!!!

----------


## Kolpachiha

Девочки, доброе утро



> Показываю наш музыкальный номе


Ленка - класс! Очень понравилось, надеюсь эта девочка победила или еще по круче были?

----------


## Elen2

> А кто автор? Кто придумал такую нарезку? Кто делал? СУПЕР!!!


Автор не я.Эту мильтибуффонаду я  10 лет назад   в более простом варианте делала на выпускной. Тогда народ повизгивал.А сейчас  ,с нашими возможностями  ,я ее расширила и сделала с помощью звукооператора ,взрослый вариант  на конкурс.



> Ленка - класс! Очень понравилось, надеюсь эта девочка победила или еще по круче были?


Танюх,конечно , победила. Я что зря стралась? Переходящий приз на "Пани Теплодар "  стоит у меня в кабинете.

----------


## Elen2

> Кто придумал такую нарезку?


Нарезку подобрала я. А технической стороной вопроса занимался звукооператор.

----------


## t.chernetskaia

> Показываю наш музыкальный номер на "Пани-Теплодар"


Супер!

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, танец "Мама и дочка" автор  танца -хореограф Лилия Польская.*Репетировали 2-3 раза,всех вместе так и не собрали.Все собрались на концерт.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Валя Муза

> номер на "Пани-Теплодар".Пом


молодцы ребята - такие незакомплексованные! И нарезка удачная! И вообще - С ПОБЕДОЙ!

----------


## Elen2

А это видео нашей визитки на конкурс "Супер-мама 2014"

Рэп читает Лиля Польская и Наум.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

маринатокарь (27.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Кто придумал такую нарезку?


Выставляю *нарезку танцевальной мультибуффонады "Красная Шапочка*"
посмотреть можно здесь.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4858416


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Нарезка к танцу с мамами*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elsor (06.02.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Рэп читает Лиля Польская и Наум.


*Плюсик к визитке*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Elen2

> молодцы ребята - такие незакомплексованные! И нарезка удачная! И вообще - С ПОБЕДОЙ!


Валюшка,спасибо. Мы и стремились к победе.

----------


## ОЙКОВ

> танец "Мама и дочка" автор танца -хореограф Лилия Польская


Молодец у тебя хореограф! А твои девченки - красавицы,супер!

----------


## laks_arina

*Леночка! От всей души поздравляю!!!!!! МОЛОДЦЫ!!!!!*

----------


## талант

Спасибо большое.!!! Победа заслуженная! А идеи и номера вообще на мои похожие! Аж непривычно, что все понравилось. Обычно кручу носом, честно! Поэтому браво!

----------


## ОЙКОВ

> наш музыкальный номер на "Пани-Теплодар"


Номер просто чудесный! Обалдеть!  Девочка оооочень артистична! Зрители заводные , группа поддержки :Ok: !!!

----------


## Elen2

> А идеи и номера вообще на мои похожие!


Извини Талантик, но идеи точно мои.В одном русле думаем. :Meeting: 




> Поэтому браво!


я рада ,что тебе понравилось.Не думала,что рэп читать так трудно.




> МОЛОДЦЫ!!!!!


Спасибо , Ариночка.



> Молодец у тебя хореограф!


Оксана, она моя воспитанница еще с садика, потом школа, а сейчас и работает у меня.





> А твои девченки - красавицы,супер!


Спасибо .я знаю.
Для тех ,кто не понял....В танце с мамами танцует моя внучка Даша в зеленом платье, невесточка Наташа в сером платье, ее сестра Лена (светлое платье и черные колготы)и Дашкина сестричка Юля (в розовом платье).Жена Наташиного родного брата Юлечка (белое с черным платье ) с Лерочкой дочкой.Короче,всех родственников заставила танцевать. :Grin:

----------


## Elen2

> Девочка оооочень артистична! Зрители заводные , группа поддержки!!!


Я так переживала ,что за мою Лилю некому будет болеть....Но болел весь зал,кроме детсада.Их душила жаба. :Taunt:

----------


## Elen2

Моя внучка Даша  уже 2 месяца ходит в Лилин танцевальный коллектив.Понятно,что профессионализма у них не хватает,но энтузиазма с лихвой.
*Это первый их танец "Чумачедчая весна"*
http://vk.com/id16393044?z=video1639...videos16393044

----------


## Elen2

*а это мы зимой сказку ставили  "Мороз Иванович"*

----------

ЗАНЯТАЯ (23.04.2016)

----------


## Elen2

И еще одна сценка из этого же спектакля

----------

ЗАНЯТАЯ (23.04.2016)

----------


## Elen2

ой, а это начало спектакля 1 часть

----------

ЗАНЯТАЯ (23.04.2016)

----------


## Elen2

А это вторая часть сказки

----------


## Elen2

А это диалог Снегурочки и Деда Мороза

----------

ЗАНЯТАЯ (23.04.2016)

----------


## Irina61

> Выставляю

----------


## Наталья0405

> Показываю наш музыкальный номер на "Пани-Теплодар".


Супер! Классно! Великолепно! :Yahoo: 
Я в восторге!

----------


## Ketvik

> всех родственников заставила танцевать.


Леночка, спасибо за организаторские способности. Здорово! 



> переживала ,что за мою Лилю некому будет болеть....


У твоей Лили прекрасное чувство ритма! Рэп может так хорошо читать только человек одарённый от природы чувством ритма. И слова "Рэповские" понравились...складные...Автору текста спасибо!!!




> болел весь зал,кроме детсада.Их душила жаба


Наверное чувство зависти их обуяло...Ну да Бог им судья.




> внучка Даша  уже 2 месяца ходит в Лилин танцевальный коллектив.


Главное систематические занятия и будет результат у внученьки с таким руководителем Лилей!!!!
*Понравились все сказочки - спектакли!* 
[IMG]http://*********net/5388104.gif[/IMG]                                         [IMG]http://*********net/5416778.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

> У твоей Лили прекрасное чувство ритма! Рэп может так хорошо читать только человек одарённый от природы чувством ритма. И слова "Рэповские" понравились...складные...Автору текста спасибо!!!


Автор текста не известен. Я только редактор ,переделала под свою участницу.

----------


## натела

Леночка, супер! Как-будто на концерте побывала, спасибо тебе огромное, что делишься опытом.

----------


## Elen2

> Автору текста спасибо!!!


 :Blush2: Я рада,что слова понравились.




> Понравились все сказочки - спектакли!


Мы все очень  старались.И  идейный вдохновитель-сочинитель - это я, и участница и звукооператор и все ,кто танцевал ,играл и пел.
Сейчас готовим Дашу мою на мини-мисс.

----------


## Elen2

Увидела на ютубе свой праздник "Как Иван-дурак Снегурочку спасал от Бабы яги "
Правда снято как-то кусками,но есть места.которые видно. Оченьо удачная игра  с тканью "С Новым годом"

----------


## Elen2

Видео концерта   с Дня учителя в 2013 году

----------


## Elen2

*видео с праздника День пожилого человека "Золотой возраст"1 часть*

----------


## Elen2

*Золотой возраст 2 часть*

----------


## Elen2

*Начало праздника "Дары  природы"*

----------


## Elen2

*Дашенька  поет на празднике "Дары природы"2013*

----------


## Elen2

9 мая 2014 г .Танец "Вальс"

----------


## Elen2

Танец "Вкус рок-н-ролла" День города 2013

----------


## Elen2

Еще видео с 9 мая 2014 года

----------


## Elen2

Кусочек "пани Теплодар 2013"

----------


## Elen2

*Недавно ,в апреле , проводили весеннюю игровую программу с Дедушкой Эхо и  кукольным театром "Подушка для солнышка".*Кому интересно ,посмотрите.Сценарий  выставляю Если кому-то нужна озвучка,тоже выставляю.

----------


## Elen2

*А это вторая часть концерта ,кукольный театр "Подарок для солнышка"*

----------


## Elen2

*Сам сценарий ,часть озвучки и кукольный театр: сценарий и озвучка.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## талант

Лена. Посмотрела твои ролики. Клас. Какая ты неугомонная. Сколько движения. А движение это жизнь!

----------


## катя 98

Леночка, я в восторге!!!!!  :Yahoo: Смотрела с улыбкой на лице как идиотка! :Taunt:  Умница! И очень хорошо выглядишь,тьфу-тьфу-тьфу  :Ok: 
Только пошла попрошайничать весеннюю повторялочку, а там и минус есть! Супер!!!!! Слова я с видео спишу, такая находка классная, спасибо!!!!
 Леночка, а нет нарезочки к танцу мышек? Это у хореографов наверное...Получила массу удовольствия, супер!!!!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Валя Муза

> Какая ты неугомонная


Это точно! Я думаю, что твой Теплодар должен утром и вечером благодарить Бога, что послал им тебя, чтобы культуру города поставить на тот уровень, что сейчас ты держишь своим энтузиазмом :Yes4: Должна заметить, что мало где сейчас к этой работе относятся подобным образом. Респект и уважуха!

----------


## ОЙКОВ

> Это точно! Я думаю, что твой Теплодар должен утром и вечером благодарить Бога, что послал им тебя, чтобы культуру города поставить на тот уровень, что сейчас ты держишь своим энтузиазмомДолжна заметить, что мало где сейчас к этой работе относятся подобным образом. Респект и уважуха!


 :Ok:

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

> Сам сценарий ,часть озвучки и кукольный театр: сценарий и озвучка.


Леночка, спасибо большое!!! Умница, работяга и фантазёрка!

----------


## Elen2

> Клас. Какая ты неугомонная. Сколько движения. А движение это жизнь!





> Леночка, я в восторге!!!!!





> Я думаю, что твой Теплодар должен утром и вечером благодарить Бога, что послал им тебя, чтобы культуру города поставить на тот уровень, что сейчас ты держишь своим энтузиазмомДолжна заметить, что мало где сейчас к этой работе относятся подобным образом. Респект и уважуха!





> Леночка, спасибо большое!!! Умница, работяга и фантазёрка!


Девочки.спасибо на добром слове. Я ,честное слово, стараюсь.




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Elen2

*Выставляю сценарий шоу- конкурса "Мини-мисс Золушка 2014".*
*

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

*
Это афиша к конкурсу.Сделала Афишу Лолочка из Гомеля. Спасибо ей большое.
[IMG]http://*********net/5585536m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

Музыка для "Мини-мисс Золушка"
*

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

*
Кусочек сказки Золушка,озвучка
*

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Екатерина Шваб

> Должна заметить, что мало где сейчас к этой работе относятся подобным образом.


Леночка, посмотрела видио  9 мая, столько души вложено... Низкий тебе поклон!

----------


## Паганини

> Это точно! Я думаю, что твой Теплодар должен утром и вечером благодарить Бога, что послал им тебя, чтобы культуру города поставить на тот уровень, что сейчас ты держишь своим энтузиазмомДолжна заметить, что мало где сейчас к этой работе относятся подобным образом. Респект и уважуха!


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:

----------


## Паганини

> Выставляю сценарий шоу- конкурса "Мини-мисс Золушка 2014".


как всегда очень хороший сценарий :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: спасибо, что делитесь таким ценным материалом [IMG]http://s12.******info/e1c9efb73a6b2049a240606653fd07d5.gif[/IMG]

----------


## lenok_64

Леночка, Дашутка, молодец!!!Справилась на отлично!!! И сценарий мне понравился! Интересный!

----------


## Elen2

> И сценарий мне понравился! Интересный!





> как всегда очень хороший сценарий


Девочки. я его слепила из того что было........Сами понимаете. для внучки я старалась.Когда-то для Дашутки своей  написала и реализовала  "Гусарский бал".а сейчас "Золушка."Это не чей-то готовый сценарий. Кусочки отдельные брала с инета ,в основном мои мысли.Но совсем авторским не назовешь. По-этому. не стала  на него брать авторство.Прошло просто здорово.

----------


## Саби

Леночка и Дашенька! Вы - ЛУЧШИЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Elen2

Фотки с конкурсов
*Оформление сцены на конкурс "Пани Теплодар 2014"  , тема "Супер -мама 2014"*
[IMG]http://*********net/5577417m.jpg[/IMG]
Титул Пани Теплодар 2014 выиграла моя хореогрф Лилия Олеговна, она в красном платье
[IMG]http://*********net/5617352m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

*И  29 мая провели еще один конкурс "Мини -мисс Теплодар 2014"*
*оформление сцены*
[IMG]http://*********net/5589704m.jpg[/IMG]
*Участницы*
[IMG]http://*********net/5584584m.jpg[/IMG]
*эту арку сделали на визитку для Даши*
[IMG]http://*********net/5632715m.jpg[/IMG]
*Фольклорный танец "Летнее настроение"*
Танцуют обе группы и младшая ,и средняя .
[IMG]http://*********net/5607115m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5610187m.jpg[/IMG]
*Менуэт с мальчиками из "Мини-мистера 2014"*
[IMG]http://*********net/5598923m.jpg[/IMG]
Визитка Даши
Спор цветов с небесами...но небеса сказали , что красивей всех в мире - это -женщина
[IMG]http://*********net/5572299m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5575371m.jpg[/IMG]
*Дальше  в визитке выходил  Дашин друг  с "мамой" и рассказывал ,что он влюбился в девочку и ей уже 8 лет*
[IMG]http://*********net/5621450m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки со свечами и выход Даши*
[IMG]http://*********net/5618378m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5616330m.jpg[/IMG]
Отрывок из Золушки,я его выше выставила (озвучку)
[IMG]http://*********net/5591754m.jpg[/IMG]
это конкурс цветов для Золушки
[IMG]http://*********net/5622477m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5626573m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5614285m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5613261m.jpg[/IMG]
Дашка была Хризантемой, костюм делали сами
[IMG]http://*********net/5595853m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

*Танец "Птицы белые"*
[IMG]http://*********net/5618380m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5619404m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5605068m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5608140m.jpg[/IMG]
И творческий номер.Мы пели  "Пісню щастя"  с детского Евровидения,біла отличная подтанцовка
[IMG]http://*********net/5603020m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

Єто конкурсантка ,которая победила.Она изображала фотографа
[IMG]http://*********net/5634767m.jpg[/IMG]
И ее окружали животные, головы сделаны из бумаги.Я про этот номер сказала, что он очень оригинальный.
[IMG]http://*********net/5617359m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5607119m.jpg[/IMG]
Награждение
[IMG]http://*********net/5587663m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5579471m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, посмотрела видио 9 мая, столько души вложено... Низкий тебе поклон!


Это фотки с 9 мая
[IMG]http://*********net/5594818m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5582530m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5578434m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5631685m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5620421m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5614277m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5617349m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5604037m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5595845m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5603013m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Ладога (11.03.2016)

----------


## Удомля

> Кусочек сказки Золушка,озвучка


Спасибо, Лена!

----------


## ОЙКОВ

Лена, здорово! Ярко оформленная сцена, костюмы, номера - просто замечательно! Да твое руководство тебя должно на руках носить за такие праздники! Как говорит наш Талантик - респект и уважуха!!!!! Платье у Дарьи - отпад!

----------


## талант

Очень понравилась сцена! Прям очень красиво.

----------


## Elen2

> Как говорит наш Талантик - респект и уважуха!!!!! Платье у Дарьи - отпад!


Ой ,Оксаночка, одним платьем не обошлось.Просто не успела сфоткать.Посмотрю  в понедельник, может звукооператор успел заснять что-то.




> Очень понравилась сцена! Прям очень красиво.


Я старалась.Долго думала ,как оформить ,чтобы было по-летнему ярко и красочно.

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

Замечательно!!! Очень все понравилось!Дашенька, маленькая принцесса!!!

----------


## Anisoara

*Леночка, спасибо за фотоотчет...ярко, красиво,празднично. Молодцы!!!*

----------


## musa

> Ярко оформленная сцена, костюмы, номера - просто замечательно!


Подписываюсь под каждым словом.Леночка,очень красиво,оформление сцены-масштабно и со вкусом,вроде бы все просто,но вот очень...вкусненько.
А Дашенька-КРАСАВИЦА!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Очень все понравилось!Дашенька, маленькая принцесса!!!





> ярко, красиво,празднично. Молодцы!!!





> вроде бы все просто,но вот очень...вкусненько.
> А Дашенька-КРАСАВИЦА!!!


Девочки, спасибо за  комментарии. Я рада ,что все понравилось и оформление, и Дарья.

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, это моя новая картина.правда ее пришлось подарить,очень уж просили.
[IMG]http://*********net/5670199.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## говорушка

> новая картина


Вот это красота,Леночка!!!!Какая ты мастерица,КЛАСС!

----------


## laks_arina

> Девочки, это моя новая картина.


*Замечательно!!!*

----------


## натела

Вот это красота :Ok:

----------


## Рыбка

Леночка, такая красотень!!! ммм!!! Здорово!!!

----------


## Anisoara

> моя новая картина


Какая красота......я б тоже не отказалась от такого подарка. Леночка-молодец! :Ok:

----------


## ОЙКОВ

> это моя новая картина.


Ленчик,красота! Молодец! ЗОЛОТЫЕ РУКИ!

----------


## Дивинская Мила

> моя новая картина.правда ее пришлось подарить,очень уж просили.


Очень красиво, видно очень убедительно просили.....

----------


## Elen2

> Очень красиво, видно очень убедительно просили.....


Милочка,просили убедительно :Aga: Отказать не могла.Какие мои годы,еще сделаю .....




> Какая ты мастерица,КЛАСС!





> Замечательно!!!





> Вот это красота





> Леночка, такая красотень!!! ммм!!! Здорово!!!





> Какая красота......я б тоже не отказалась от такого подарка.





> Ленчик,красота! Молодец! ЗОЛОТЫЕ РУКИ!


Мне и самой понравилась.Решила что следующие маки будут с ромашками.
Стихи и песни не пишутся, а картины иногда делаются. :Blush2:

----------


## Цветик

> Девочки, это моя новая картина.правда ее пришлось подарить,очень уж просили.


ЛЕНОЧКА! МОЛОДЕЦ! КАРТИНА - СУПЕР!

----------


## IRENA100

Леночка, я в восторге!!! От твоей красавицы Дашеньки!!! От её нарядов!!! От всех фотографий!!! От твоего оформления!!! От твоей картины!!! Ты большая молодец!!![IMG]http://s20.******info/3928a343fc9b5845e0e7f2b060c24042.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,  мне Лолочка из Беларусси  сделала афишу для "Подушки для солнышка",делюсь.Видела ,что многих заинтересовал этот кукольный театр.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

велюни (25.02.2017)

----------


## solnet

Лена, картина чудесная, прямо маки как живые...!!!! МОЛОДЕЦ!!!! Заказы можешь брать... :Yes4:

----------


## Elen2

> Лена, картина чудесная, прямо маки как живые...!!!! МОЛОДЕЦ!!!! Заказы можешь брат


Спасибо ,Наташенька.С заказами я подозреваю , будет тяжелее. У нас народ любит на халяву.

----------


## muson521

Лена. Картина чудо. Мастер класс.

----------


## muson521

Хочу в Теплодар!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Картина чудо. Мастер класс.





> Хочу в Теплодар!!!


Нет проблем. Приезжайте.

----------


## НСА

Леночка, какая красота  :Tender:  Вот что значит руки растут от куда надо  :Ok:  Молодец!!!
Поздравляю вас с Дашенькой с ПОБЕДОЙ!!! Вы лучшие!!!

----------


## нинчик

молодец.очень красивая картина!Рукодельница!

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, какая красота  Вот что значит руки растут от куда надо





> молодец.очень красивая картина!Рукодельница!


Спасибо ,девочки.Стараюсь.



> Поздравляю вас с Дашенькой с ПОБЕДОЙ!!! Вы лучшие!!!


Мы  всего лишь второе место заработали. :Blush2:

----------


## Сентябринка

Ленусь, пока ничего нет вижу!!!! Сейчас отредактирую!!!!!!!!! :Taunt: 

Продолжение!!! 
Леночка, с удовольствием просмотрела странички - какая ты молодчина!!! И внученька такая же целеустремленная, замечательные фото с мероприятий!!!!!!!!!   :Ok:  :Yes4: Дальнейших успехов и творческих находок!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lenylya

> Девочки, это моя новая картина.правда ее пришлось подарить,очень уж просили.
> [IMG]http://*********net/5670199.jpg[/IMG]


Леночка, такая прелесть. Ты просто большая молодец и рукодельница!!!

----------


## Anfisa23

Сим-сим, откройся )))

----------


## Оля Алешина

Со Святой Троицей http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5304/...a47d5_orig.gif

----------


## Elen2

> Со Святой Троицей


Спасибо,Оленька.Девочки,перезагружайте страничку.в левом углу есть колесико-стрелочка.

----------


## Elen2

*Сценарий развлечения со Злючкой-колючкой.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (24.10.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Афиша на День молодежи.*
[IMG]http://*********net/5831396m.jpg[/IMG]
Сценарий на День Молодежи 2014 год "На вылет!"


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Сценарий День медиков 2014


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Сценарий День Конституции*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Лильчик

Елена Владимировна, спасибо огромное!

----------


## Elen2

> Елена Владимировна, спасибо огромное!


На здоровье. Правда не поняла, что тебе понравилось,Лилечка.

----------


## Elen2

*Это День молодежи 2014.
Даша поет песню на слова  Лолочки Исмаловой "Мой город"*

----------


## Elen2

*а это Оля -Танюхи Талант поет свою песню.*


она пела 3 песни,но я успела снять только одну.

----------


## Elen2

*Танец Лилия Польской "Летнее настроение"* 



Первая и пожалуй самая мелкая ростом с хвостом длинным и с бантами на гольфах - Дарья моя.

----------


## Elen2

А это мы  ,2 красавицы с Танюхой Талант в Грибовке - это Одесский курорт.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Elen2

И фотоотчет по Дню молодежи
Мои ведущие Настя и Дима
[IMG]http://*********ru/5272479m.jpg[/IMG]
Девчонки перед танцем  увидили прикольнцю собачку
[IMG]http://*********ru/5266335m.jpg[/IMG]
Мой любимый хореограф Польская Лилия (посредине) и старший состав Феличиты
[IMG]http://*********ru/5255071m.jpg[/IMG]
Конкурс нарисуй свою модель
[IMG]http://*********ru/5243807m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/5302174m.jpg[/IMG]
Танец "Бабочки в голове"
[IMG]http://*********ru/5292958m.jpg[/IMG]
Танец "Теплодарские леди"
[IMG]http://*********ru/5282718m.jpg[/IMG]

Девочки подготовились танцевать "Танго"
[IMG]http://*********ru/5268382m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> А это мы ,2 красавицы с Танюхой Талант в Грибовке - это Одесский курорт.


 :Ok:  Рада вас видеть!



> Первая и пожалуй самая мелкая ростом с хвостом длинным и с бантами на гольфах - Дарья моя.





> Даша поет песню на слова Лолочки Исмаловой "Мой город"


И поет и танцует умничка!



> а это Оля -Танюхи Талант поет свою песню.


Браво!!! :Victory: 



> она пела 3 песни,но я успела снять только одну.


А вот это жаль. :Tu:

----------


## Дания

Лен, молодец твоя Даша! Во всех номинациях звезда!

----------


## Elen2

> Во всех номинациях звезда!


 Спасибо!Ну хоть что-то ребенок должен любить делать,а-то учится хорошо,но особого рвения и желанья к учебе не проявляет.

----------


## Базилевс

Ленчик, как всё здорово!!!! Дашулька твоя - ПЕРЕЦ :Ok:  Оля Талант  - точно ТАЛАНТ!!! И фото отличные, жаль я там не побывала[IMG]http://s20.******info/9aa5aa468b65ad739f93e747ca4c58bc.gif[/IMG]

----------


## зулико

Лен, как повезло твоей Дашуле с бабушкой! Хорошо, что внучка и танцует и поет - будет без комплексов и творчески разовьется.

----------


## baranvagalina

Скажите-а как скачать ваши сценарии???

----------


## Elen2

> Скажите-а как скачать ваши сценарии???


Просто ,зайти и скачивать.

----------


## Elen2

> слова Лолочки Исмаловой "Мой город"


мою клавиатуру пора выкидывать,а может я двоечницей стала.Лолочка Исмаилова - это наша - Lo-La.Самое главное ,что клавиши нажимаются, а не все буквы пропечатываются. :Meeting:

----------


## ОЙКОВ

Ленчик,видно,что праздник отлично прошел! Дарья твоя умничка, а Опя - НАСТОЯЩИЙ ТАЛАНТ!

----------


## berryX

> Это День молодежи 2014





> Даша поет песню





> Оля -Танюхи Талант поет свою песню


Класс! Девочкам респект! Маме и бабушке низкий поклон!!! Супер!!!



> Танец Лилия Польской "Летнее настроение"





> И фотоотчет по Дню молодежи


Так позитивно, ярко, красиво! Спасибо, Леночка, порадовала всех вокруг и нас  :Ok: 



> А это мы  ,2 красавицы с Танюхой Талант в Грибовке


Верю, что красавицы, но не вижу....а хочется посмотреть  :Blush2:

----------


## Цветик

*Ленуська, МОЛОДЦЫ!!! Дашутка твоя звездочка, у нее все ещё впереди!  Бабушка СУПЕР!  ДА И БАБУШКА-РУКОВОДИТЕЛЬ СУПЕР!ДА ЕЩЁ БАБУШКА - ТАЛАНТЛИВЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК И ОРГАНИЗАТОР!!! И ПРОСТО ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШИЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК!
Оленька-очень талантливая девочка!*

----------


## Kolpachiha

> с Танюхой Талант


СУПЕР!!! :Ok:

----------


## Elen2

> Дарья твоя умничка, а Опя - НАСТОЯЩИЙ ТАЛАНТ!





> Так позитивно, ярко, красиво!





> Ленуська, МОЛОДЦЫ!





> СУПЕР!!!

----------


## лядова

> Девочки,здравствуйте!
> Показываю наш музыкальный номер на "Пани-Теплодар".Помните я у вас просила мультибуффонаду.Кого на корпоративы интересует, дам нарезку.
> http://vk.com/id16393044?z=video7472...0276915d04af5f
> 
> У нас еще был РЭП визитка.скину позже.


спасибо за ваш труд!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## НСА

Леночка, всё суперски  :Ok:  У тебя плохо не может быть, ты всегда на высоте  :Ok:  Девчонки, Дашулька, с Оленькой такие  умнички  :Tender:  Смотреть и слушать одно удовольствие  :Aga:  :Ok:  Продолжайте нас радовать новыми видео фото отчётами  :flower:

----------


## Elen2

*Мой прошлогодний сценарий на День Независимости 2013 г.*
[img]http://*********ru/5521467m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/5522491m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/5527611m.jpg[/img]
https://yadi.sk/i/kZMC7kgoZMKmS

----------


## Elen2

*Решила таки сделать  лично для себя картину,домой*.Хотелось из полевых цветов.До ромашек и подсолнухов еще ход не дошел.А вот из маков и васильков,сделала.
Показываю.
[IMG]http://*********ru/5637385.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irina61

> Показываю.


Лена, ты прям мастерица!  :Ok:  Класс!!!

----------


## Lenylya

> *Решила таки сделать  лично для себя картину,домой*.Хотелось из полевых цветов.До ромашек и подсолнухов еще ход не дошел.А вот из маков и васильков,сделала.
> Показываю.
> [IMG]http://*********ru/5637385.jpg[/IMG]




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Note

> Решила таки сделать лично для себя картину,домой.Хотелось из полевых цветов.До ромашек и подсолнухов еще ход не дошел.А вот из маков и васильков,сделала.
> Показываю.


Просто красота! Леночка вы очень талантливая рукодельница :Ok:

----------


## ОЙКОВ

> Хотелось из полевых цветов.До ромашек и подсолнухов еще ход не дошел.А вот из маков и васильков,сделала.


Ленчик,прелесть ! Красочно,ярко и нежно одновременно! Даже "солнышко" ползет! :Ok:

----------


## kasatkinaog

> Решила таки сделать лично для себя картину,домой.Хотелось из полевых цветов.До ромашек и подсолнухов еще ход не дошел.А вот из маков и васильков,сделала.


Изумительная картина!! Просто ЧУДО!!!

----------


## Валя Муза

> Решила таки сделать лично для себя картину,домой.Хотелось из полевых цветов.До ромашек и подсолнухов еще ход не дошел.А вот из маков и васильков,сделала.
> Показываю.


Лена, а  почему у меня ничего не видно? Ничего не пойму.... Хотелось бы посмотреть.
Редактирую.
Зашла повторно на страницу - уже всё есть :Meeting: 
Картина клёвая получилась. Для меня вообще пейзаж очень родной. Все эти цветы окружают меня с детства.  
Скоро у тебя уже будет коллекция картин на все темы и на целый год? Медленно но уверенно обживаешся на новом месте. :Ok:  Ещё чуть-чуть и новое место будет уже старым :Aga:

----------


## Elen2

> Зашла повторно на страницу - уже всё есть


Только хотела написать тебе это.




> Скоро у тебя уже будет коллекция картин на все темы и на целый год? Медленно но уверенно обживаешся на новом месте. Ещё чуть-чуть и новое место будет уже старым


Нет, осенних и весенних.Постепенно сделаю.Может и правда решу продавать. :Blush2:

----------


## Elen2

Я сегодня делала для свадебного номера "Поцелуй в багете" рамку .Это мы с моей Наташенькой-невесткой.провели эксперимент.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Маргошик68

*Elen2*, Ленусь, у тебя руки золотые :Ok:

----------


## Anfisa23

> Я сегодня делала для свадебного номера "Поцелуй в багете" рамку .Это мы с моей Наташенькой-невесткой.провели эксперимент.
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Супер! Мне понравилось! Живая рамка, фотошоп не нужен)))

----------


## oksana888

> [B]Решила таки сделать  лично для себя картину,домой





> Я сегодня делала для свадебного номера


Очень красиво!!!

----------


## t.chernetskaia

> "Поцелуй в багете" рамку .


Очень красивая рамочка получилась,нежная! :Ok:

----------


## diak

> сделать лично для себя картину


 :Ok: Талановиті люди в усьому талановиті!Супер!

----------


## Lenylya

> Я сегодня делала для свадебного номера "Поцелуй в багете" рамку .Это мы с моей Наташенькой-невесткой.провели эксперимент.
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## MLV

Лен, ничего не вижу!
Ой, нет, написала сообщение и увидела. Очень красиво!

----------


## НСА

Леночка, ты СУПЕР!!! Ручки золотые  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Цветик

Леночек, красивая рамка! Ты МОЛОДЕЦ!!! ТАЛАНТЛИВЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК, ТАЛАНТЛИВ ВО ВСЕМ!!!

----------


## ТАТЬ-ЯНА

> Я сегодня делала для свадебного номера "Поцелуй в багете" рамку


Какая ты молодчина, Ленчик ! Чудесная рамка!

----------


## Elen2

> Ленусь, у тебя руки золотые





> Супер! Мне понравилось! Живая рамка, фотошоп не нужен)))





> Очень красиво!!!





> Очень красивая рамочка получилась,нежная





> алановиті люди в усьому талановиті!Супер!





> замечательная рамочка получилась -





> Очень красиво!





> ты СУПЕР!!! Ручки золотые





> красивая рамка! Ты МОЛОДЕЦ!!





> Какая ты молодчина, Ленчик ! Чудесная рамка!

----------


## говорушка

Лена очень ярко,позитивно,КРАСИВО!!! Ты всегда идешь вперед,чему то учишься,МОЛОДЕЦ!!!

----------


## Elen2

Выставляю концертную программу для Дня Знаний.Сценарий с Почемучкой отредактирован  и *написан  по материалам  сценария Мариночки-mara400*,просто отредактировала стихи с садика на первоклассников,которые придут к нам в гости.Заменила кукольный театр на "Новые приключения Колобка".фотоотчет будет завтра.

*Маришенька ,огромное спасибо.Мне очень нравятся твои сценарии и идеи.*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (24.10.2016)

----------


## mara400

ЛЕНОЧКА, СПАСИБО! МНЕ ОЧЕНЬ-ОЧЕНЬ ПРИЯТНО!!!!!!

----------


## ivano

> *Решила таки сделать  лично для себя картину,домой*.Хотелось из полевых цветов.До ромашек и подсолнухов еще ход не дошел.А вот из маков и васильков,сделала.
> Показываю.
> [IMG]http://*********ru/5637385.jpg[/IMG]


Какая прелесть!
Золотые руки !Спасибо !

----------

laratet (30.01.2016)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> Выставляю концертную программу для Дня Знаний.Сценарий с Почемучкой отредактирован


Здорово!

----------


## окси 777

Лена, спасибо огромное. Как всегда, глядя на твои работы эмоции зашкаливают  :062:  . Успехов :018: .

----------


## ivano

> Выставляю концертную программу для Дня Знаний.Сценарий с Почемучкой отредактирован  и *написан  по материалам  сценария Мариночки-mara400*,просто отредактировала стихи с садика на первоклассников,которые придут к нам в гости.Заменила кукольный театр на "Новые приключения Колобка".фотоотчет будет завтра.
> 
> *Маришенька ,огромное спасибо.Мне очень нравятся твои сценарии и идеи.*
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Классная программа -супер!
Спасибо !

----------


## Elen2

> Классная программа -супер!
> Спасибо !


Спасибо .

----------


## Lenylya

> Выставляю концертную программу для Дня Знаний.Сценарий с Почемучкой отредактирован  и *написан  по материалам  сценария Мариночки-mara400*,просто отредактировала стихи с садика на первоклассников,которые придут к нам в гости.Заменила кукольный театр на "Новые приключения Колобка".фотоотчет будет завтра.
> 
> *Маришенька ,огромное спасибо.Мне очень нравятся твои сценарии и идеи.*
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Лариса Антонова

> Выставляю концертную программу для Дня Знаний.Сценарий с Почемучкой отредактирован


СПАСИБО ЗА ИНТЕРЕСНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ!!!!!

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

А сколько нужно сообщений чтобы ведеть ваши закрытые?????

----------


## IRENA100

> Я сегодня делала для свадебного номера "Поцелуй в багете" рамку


Леночка, здорово!!! Какие вы с невестушкой хорошенькие!!! Тебе идёт быть директором!!!

----------


## лида-1410

> Я сегодня делала для свадебного номера "Поцелуй в багете" рамку .Это мы с моей Наташенькой-невесткой.провели эксперимент.
> 
> 
> Unhidden Content - Enjoy The View!


Леночка, очень понравилась рамочка, просто обалденная. Очень талантливо и красиво!!!

----------


## лида-1410

> Выставляю концертную программу для Дня Знаний.Сценарий с Почемучкой отредактирован  и написан  по материалам  сценария Мариночки-mara400,просто отредактировала стихи с садика на первоклассников,которые придут к нам в гости.Заменила кукольный театр на "Новые приключения Колобка".фотоотчет будет завтра.
> 
> Маришенька ,огромное спасибо.Мне очень нравятся твои сценарии и идеи.
> 
> 
> 
> Unhidden Content - Enjoy The View!
> https://yadi.sk/d/TLsJ1Z6faiUbb


Программа очень интересная.СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Тамара 379

> Решила таки сделать  лично для себя картину,домой.Хотелось из полевых цветов.До ромашек и подсолнухов еще ход не дошел.А вот из маков и васильков,сделала.


Лен, я на Одноклассниках посмотрела твой альбом. Та-а-ак понравилось!!! Где ты только время берешь на все это?

----------


## Elen2

> А сколько нужно сообщений чтобы ведеть ваши закрытые?????


Наташа,ни сколько не нужно. Зайди еще раз.

У нас еще осень не пришла,она где-то...далеко :Aga: 
* Девочки,  вот здесь куча осенних авок*
http://99px.ru/avatari/tags/osen/?cp=81




> Какие вы с невестушкой хорошенькие!!! Тебе идёт быть директором!!!


Ириша, интересно мои сотрудники с тобой согласились бы?  :Meeting: 





> Леночка, очень понравилась рамочка, просто обалденная. Очень талантливо и красиво!!


Я старалась,спасибо.




> Программа очень интересная.СПАСИБО!!!


Пользуйтесь.Главное,что много подготовки не требует,максимум 1-2 репетиции со взрослыми.




> Лен, я на Одноклассниках посмотрела твой альбом. Та-а-ак понравилось!!! Где ты только время берешь на все это?


Иногда плюю на все дела и отдыхаю душой.

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (24.10.2016)

----------


## solnet

*Лена, рамка бесподобная получилась... Руки у тебя золотые! А вы с Наташей просто красавиШны! Супер!* Сценарий утащила в копилку...спасибо!

----------


## Elen2

> А вы с Наташей просто красавиШны! Супер! Сценарий утащила в копилку...спасибо!


Спасибо ,Наташенька.

----------


## КаТроф

Здравствуйте, совсем недавно стала работать педагогом - организатором, очень заинтересовали Ваши наработки, но совершенно ничего не могу скачать - ссылки закрыты... что нужно, чтобы их открыть, подскажите. пожалуйста...

----------


## мира

> Классная программа -супер!
> Спасибо !


Присоединяюсь к благодарностям!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Наташкин

Лена привет, прописываюсь у тебя в темке и пошла изучать.

----------


## Elen2

*Выставляю ,только что проведенный , День пожилого человека  с музыкой.Сценарий в папке.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


[IMG]http://*********ru/5971485m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/6024732m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/6027804m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/6026780m.jpg[/IMG]
Праздник прошел очень душевно,тепло.

----------

KobaN (27.09.2022), vikzh (18.09.2019), Алена43 (06.09.2016), Ольга Платунова (20.09.2020), Тёка (02.10.2019), юла81 (16.09.2022)

----------


## опал1

> *Выставляю ,только что проведенный , День пожилого человека  с музыкой.Сценарий в папке.*
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> [IMG]http://*********ru/5971485m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/6024732m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/6027804m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/6026780m.jpg[/IMG]
> Праздник прошел очень душевно,тепло.


Пожалуйста, обновите ссылку, мне оооочень нужен материал для дня бабушек и дедушек. Заранее благодарна, Ольга.

----------


## Elen2

> Пожалуйста, обновите ссылку, мне оооочень нужен материал для дня бабушек и дедушек. Заранее благодарна, Ольга.


Зачем ее обновлять? Она рабочая.

----------


## Elen2

Провели  День учителя .Мне дали не все видео,из более удачных номеров ДК(выступали не только мы),*показываю сценку "Семья учителя"*

----------


## Elen2

*Текст сценки "Семья учителя"*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*
Сценарий Дня учителя 2014 год (укр.яз)*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Elen2

Показываю Дашуньку свою и наши первые дипломы.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## вокся

Лена, спасибо!)

----------


## Elen2

Показали "Поиски Снегурочки"
Мы сегодня отыграли свой праздник. Было интересно.Но костюмы моих малявок (особенно тех.кто в детсад не ходит )смущали,как уставились и глаз отвести не могли.Самое главное,что мои воспитанники почти меня не подвели.
Представление открывала Даша  и Алина,мои солистки.
[IMG]http://*********ru/6505506m.jpg[/IMG]
Сыщик и королевские шуты
[IMG]http://*********ru/6501410m.jpg[/IMG]
а это Черепаха Тортила привела восточных красавиц
[IMG]http://*********ru/6552613m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/6533157m.jpg[/IMG]
а это пришла Рок-музыкантша и привела Дикие гитары
[IMG]http://*********ru/6519845m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/6509605m.jpg[/IMG]
Пришла Разбойница и привела с собой разбойниц
[IMG]http://*********ru/6495269m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/6550564m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

Потом пришла Снежная Баба и тоже мечтала стать Снегурочкой
[IMG]http://*********ru/6531108m.jpg[/IMG]
И наконец-то нашлась Снегурочка
[IMG]http://*********ru/6504484m.jpg[/IMG]
Это  аннимашка Людмилы Васильевны
[IMG]http://*********ru/6551591m.jpg[/IMG]
И все детки моей студии
[IMG]http://*********ru/6522919m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lolu66

Какие молодцы.Теперь можно и Новый год праздновать.

----------


## ЮЛилиана

Елена Владимировна, такие классные фотки! :Ok:  По ярким костюмам и красочным декорациям можно судить о большом успехе Вашего представления, о праздничном настроении всех присутствующих в зале. Вы все МОЛОДЦЫ!!!

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

_Леночка, ты профи!!! С Новым годом тебя!!! Здоровья, удачи, хорошего настроения!_

----------


## Izmail96

*Леночка,  ну  такая  красота,,,,. Ощущение,  что  сцена  Большого  театра... Сколько  же  надо  вложить  труда и  любви  к  своему  делу,  чтоб  добиться  такой  красоты! Умница!*

----------


## Валя Муза

> пришла Рок-музыкантша и привела Дикие гитары





> Пришла Разбойница и привела с собой разбойниц





> Тортила привела восточных красавиц


Лєна! накінець-то прийшов справжній творчий керівник В будинок культури і привів із собою радість для всіх! Це єдиний висновок, який у мене напрашується! Молодці! так тримати! Хоч і важкий видався у тебе місяць по підготовці, та всі компліменти, які линули, до речі заслужено, нехай стануть хоч якоюсь винагородою за труд! 




> открывала Даша и Алина,мои солистки.


Красуня, бабусине сонечко і зміна!

----------


## ОЙКОВ

Леночка, как все красочн о- и оформление, и костюмы, а детки довольные!!! Молодцы! Валя права - твоя работа дала просто прекрасный результат. Дашуня у тебя умница и помощница! И это тоже твоя заслуга! Поздравляю тебя еще раз!!!!



> Ощущение, что сцена Большого театра...


Ну, Большого не большого, а Дворца "Украина" - так точно!!!!! Панно просто изумительное!!!!!

----------


## зулико

Как красиво, оформление и костюмы очень красочные!  Столько сотворить! Это ж какая богатая и неуёмная фантазия! А труда сколько! Лена - ты гигант!!!! Сразила наповал!

----------


## Lapsik 061

*Леночка, ты как всегда - на высоте!Молодец! Очень красочно все выглядит!*

----------


## solnet

*Лена! Восторг! Оформление великолепное, костюмы яркие, праздничные, интересные находки есть. Сразу видно, что праздник удался. Я бы тоже своего ребенка отдала в тебе в студию! Не удивительно, что после такого грандиозного выступления появились желающие записаться к тебе на обучение. Желаю тебе удачи, интересных находок, ярких талантливых детей и благодарных зрителей!*

----------


## говорушка

Лена очень понравились фотографии!!!!Все ярко,красочно,видно все удалось.МОЛОДЦЫ!!!

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

Елена Владимировна,как всё сказочно :Smile3: ,пересмотрев ваши фотографии в сказку попала.Я представляю,сколько эмоций было в зале,каждый бы из нас мечтал,попасть в этот зал.Спасибо вам,что заряжаете нас!Благодаря вам и нам хочется творить, воплощать свои идеи в своей работе.Здоровья вам,дорогая, и пусть вдохновение вас не покидает.
С уваж. Оля. [IMG]http://*********org/6748980.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Irina61



----------


## ivano

Красота во всем !
Замечательные фотографии !
Мастер своего дела ! :Victory:

----------


## талант

КРУТО!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Показали "Поиски Снегурочки"
> Мы сегодня отыграли свой праздник. Было интересно


*Поиски Снегурочки* (сценарий )


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (24.10.2016)

----------


## лида-1410

> Поиски Снегурочки (сценарий )


Леночка, большое спасибо за сценарий. Посмотрела фотки, такие яркие, классные, просто замечательные! Супер!!!!!

----------


## Elen2

*"Государыня Масленица!" ,сценарий и музыкальная подборка для праздника.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Ритуля 666 (08.03.2021)

----------


## Левадана

Леночка, прибежала за Масленицей, но ничего не вижу!

Все, забрала, спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## гунька

> "Государыня Масленица!"


Спасибо, Ленусик!!!! :Ok:

----------


## окси 777

> [B][SIZE=3][COLOR="#FF0000"]"Государыня Масленица!" ,сценарий и музыкальная подборка для праздника.


Ленусик, спасибо огромное

[IMG]http://*********su/4887096m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

Леночка, спасибо огромное!

----------


## aktania

ой, я тоже хочу, хочу, хочу!!!!
Спасибо!

----------


## говорушка

Лена спасибо !!!

----------


## Elen2

> Все, забрала, спасибо огромное!!!





> Спасибо, Ленусик!!!!





> Ленусик, спасибо огромное





> Леночка, спасибо огромное!





> ой, я тоже хочу, хочу, хочу!!!!
> Спасибо!





> Лена спасибо !!!


Рада хоть чем-то быть полезной,девочки. Сценарий сложен воедино мной,но отдельные сценки не мои. я только их подредактировала  и постаралась,чтобы они с друг другом стали одним целым.

----------

lara-fomina-68 (25.09.2017)

----------


## лида-1410

> Государыня Масленица!"


Леночка, спасибо огромное за Масленицу!

----------


## ivano

Спасибо большое за Масленицу !

----------


## E-lena

Какая Вы умница! Так все со вкусом и с душой..  Жаль, раньше к вам сюда не забредала...

----------

lara-fomina-68 (25.09.2017)

----------


## АлексейФ

Спасибо большое! :Smile3:

----------


## Миронова

Здравствуйте, Елена, зашла посмотреть ваш сценарий Масленицы, но смогла нигде найти, это только у меня так? :Vishenka 28:

----------


## Миронова

Всё открылось, спасибо за Масленицу :Yahoo:

----------


## Ketvik

> "Государыня Масленица!" ,сценарий


Лена, ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------


## Анжела72

Леночка, спасибо а Масленицу! Отличный сценарий!

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> "Государыня Масленица!" ,сценарий и музыкальная подборка для праздника.


ЛЕНОЧКА,СПАСИБО ЗА СЦЕНАРИЙ  и музыкальную подборку.Так вовремя и такой подарок нам! :Tender:

----------


## Носёнок

Елена, здравствуйте, а что нужно сделать, чтобы увидеть ваши сценарии...

----------


## MilaK

Здорово, когда человек делится, не жалея своими наработками.

----------


## Lena-marsel2010

"Государыня Масленица!" ,сценарий и музыкальная подборка для праздника.

Леночка, я тоже  Очень  хочу  познакомиться с  Вашим  шедевром. :Blush2:  Пожалуйста  :Tender: 

Леночка, СПАСИБО  Вам  огромное!!! Ссылки  открылись  :Yahoo:

----------


## Lena-marsel2010

Лена, у Вас  ЗОЛОТЫЕ  руки, т. к. сделанные  Вами  картины  ЧУДЕСНЫ !!! Ваша  внучка, Даша - ТАЛАНТ! Ваши  сценарии - ВЕЛИКОЛЕПНЫ ! Вообщем, СПАСИБО  Вам  за  всё !!!

----------


## Носёнок

Спасибо огромное автору, за отличный материал "Государыня Масленица"!!!

----------


## Носёнок

Спасибо за сценарий "Поиски Снегурочки". Елена вы большая молодец!!!

----------


## Носёнок

Елена, я в восторге, какое замечательное оформление. Страшно представить скольких трудов вся эта красота стоила...

----------


## Натали198

Какие талантливые люди на этом сайте :Tender: 
Леночка, спасибо большое!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Елена, я в восторге, какое замечательное оформление. Страшно представить скольких трудов вся эта красота стоила.


Я не одна всю эту красоту делаю.Просто  мне нравится этим заниматься,но это уже отдельная песня.

----------


## tigricadn

Присоединяюсь ко всему вышесказанному, знай наших!!! Спасибо!!! :Tender:

----------


## Elen2

> Лена, ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!





> Леночка, спасибо огромное за Масленицу!





> Спасибо большое за Масленицу !





> Какая Вы умница! Так все со вкусом и с душой.. Ж





> Спасибо большое!





> Здравствуйте, Елена, зашла посмотреть ваш сценарий Масленицы, но смогла нигде найти, это только у меня так?





> Всё открылось, спасибо за Масленицу





> Леночка, спасибо а Масленицу! Отличный сценарий!





> ЛЕНОЧКА,СПАСИБО ЗА СЦЕНАРИЙ и музыкальную подборку.Так вовремя и такой подарок нам!





> Здорово, когда человек делится, не жалея своими наработками.





> СПАСИБО Вам огромное!!! Ссылки открылись





> Спасибо огромное автору, за отличный материал "Государыня Масленица"!!!





> Спасибо за сценарий "Поиски Снегурочки". Елена вы большая молодец!!!





> Елена, я в восторге, какое замечательное оформление.





> Леночка, спасибо большое!!!





> Присоединяюсь ко всему вышесказанному, знай наших!!! Спасибо!!!

----------


## omichka

Дорогая Елена ! Очень хотелось бы познакомиться с Масленицей ! Буду очень благодарна !

----------


## Валиулина Ирина

Лена, доброе время суток! Очень интересный и бесценный материал на масленицу!!! Большое спасибо за Ваш труд!   :flower:

----------


## Лопаток

ХОЧУ ТОЖЕ МАСЛЕНИЦУ, а теперь у меня она и есть. СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## татька

Добрый вечер! Помогите мне тоже посмотреть сценарий Масленицы! Для меня закрыт доступ...

----------


## Nich Tanya

> Сценарии для городских праздников (отредактированные и мои)


Эту замечательную темку увидела впервые! Елена, вы талантище!!! Сколько времени и труда вы вкладываете в свои сценарии, спасибо вам огромное за всё!

----------


## Victorya

Лена, спасибо большое!!! Как всегда с щедрыми и своевременными подарками!

----------


## Дадуся

Лена, здравствуйте! Зашла к вам в гости и на Масленицу попала! Угостите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Эдита

Ну оооочень хочется посмотреть...
Уже вижу!!! Спасибо!!!

----------


## urjevna

Здравствуйте, Елена, зашла на форум, увидела отзывы на ваш сценарий Масленицы, очень заинтересовалась. Мы через два дня встречаем губернатора, нужен сценарий в русском народном стиле, не могли бы вы поделиться? Сижу вымучиваю и безрезультатно... Понимаю, что нагленько, но что сделаешь, когда наседает начальство....
Спасибо, все скачалось

----------


## Petavla

Лена, спасибо за Масленицу!
В этом году не проводим, а в следующем,
будем надеяться, пригодится.
Главное, чтоб всё у всех было спокойно и хорошо...

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, провела музыкально- литературную гостиную ,посвященную 205 летию Фридерика Шопена.*
*Афиша для мероприятия*
[IMG]http://*********su/5222708m.jpg[/IMG]
*Пригласительные на мероприятие*
https://yadi.sk/i/ydFKrlBwevGCt
*Презентация,сценарий, видео и музыкальные материалы все в папке.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Это стихотворение  зачитывалось  в конце мероприятия на фоне видео №8*
	На фоне слайда «Руки Шопена» под музыку "Вальс дождя " декламируется стихотворение Василия Фёдорова «Руки Шопена»
_Чуткие руки,   Бывало, взлетят,
Вскинутся с легкостью птичьей,—
Мнится, два кречета рядом парят
Над присмиревшей добычей.
Миг —  И на клавиши, Точно на луг,
Мчится за кречетом кречет...
Миг — и стремительно пойманный звук
Плачет в тоске  И трепещет...
Так ему жить, И терзаться в веках.
Это в мучениях плена,
Сетует горько,  В его же руках
Скорбное сердце Шопена.

_

----------


## Татьяна Бояраня

Очень полезная и нужная тема. Мне пришлось немного сменить род деятельности по состоянию здоровья, но делать праздники для людей я не смогла отказаться. спасибо Вам за тот материал и опыт которым Вы делитесь.

----------


## ivano

Супер!
Отличная ,профессиональная работа,Леночка,повезло вашим землякам,что рядом такой профессионал !
Очень интересно и здорово составлено и сделано ! :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 34:  :040:  :Tatice 08: 
Спасибо !!!

----------


## Ирина Ивановна

Леночка, как всегда МОЛОДЕЦ!!!

----------


## кэт радистка

Леночка! Твоя гостиная - просто шедевр. Разреши перенять опыт.

----------


## лида-1410

Леночка, очень интересная профессиональная работа!!! СУПЕР!!! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Ирина Ивановна

> "Государыня Масленица!"



Большое спасибо, Леночка.

----------


## ambra

Ленусенька! Спасибо большое! с большим удовольствие покажу ученикам твою работу, а вообще  захотелось пошире использовать и провести мероприятие с "твоей легкой руки" и благодаря щедрости!! Целую тебя. Успехов тебе и Дашеньке!!!!

----------


## ksuh

Лена, почитала много отзывов о вашем сценарии, но где его посмотреть не пойму, подскажите пожалуйста!

----------


## ksuh

Все сообразила, спасибо, буду изучать!

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, очень интересная профессиональная работа!!! СУПЕР!!! СПАСИБО!!!





> Большое спасибо, Леночка.





> с большим удовольствие покажу ученикам твою работу, а вообще захотелось пошире использовать и провести мероприятие с "твоей легкой руки" и благодаря щедрости!! Целую тебя. Успехов тебе и Дашеньке!!!!





> спасибо, буду изучать!





> Отличная ,профессиональная работа,Леночка,повезло вашим землякам,что рядом такой профессионал !





> Леночка, как всегда МОЛОДЕЦ!!!





> Твоя гостиная - просто шедевр. Разреши перенять опыт.


*Девочки,рада ,что  Шопен вас заинтересовал. Я от  прослушивания музыки Шопена в живую получила море удовольствия.*

----------


## SvetaH

Леночка, как-то я пропустила эту твою темку. Пойду внимательнее пройдусь по страничкам. А то ссылки пока не открываются. Знаю что у тебя всегда много интересного можно для себя почерпнуть.

----------


## SvetaH

Леночка, спасибо за Шопена!  Сейчас и я смогла его скачать.
Пробежалась по всем страничкам, и в восторге от украшения твоей сцены, на каждое мероприятие оно различное, и видно что все оформлено своими силами. А у нас как правило банеры, ну или название и цифры какие-то. Сразу попадаешь в сказку, при одном взгляде.

----------


## Тиса

Мне очень понравилось, спасибо, Лена! Как хорошо, что есть такие люди, как ты, которые своим примером могут увлечь, пробудить желание сделать что-нибудь необыкновенное... ты умница!

----------


## Маргошик68

*Elen2*, Ленуся, спасибо тебе, щедрая наша душа за прекрасное мероприятие. Я тоже очень люблю Шопена, я вообще люблю сама играть, люблю классическую музыку и вот стану по свободнее, тоже буду проводить музыкальные гостиные. Твой материал просто бесценен!

----------


## solnet

Лена, молодец! Все очень продумано, профессионально, тонко, эстетично! Надо будет и своим детям сделать такую гостиную... упростив правда... Я недавно делала по детскому альбому П. Чайковского... теперь можно по Шопену.

----------


## Elen2

Доработала наконец-то *сценарий отчетного концерта  Дома культуры "Концертная кулебяка"*,автора не было или...я не записала,простите.

У меня в ДК отчетный концерт 22 мая, отредактировала под себя,это мой вариант http://yadi.sk/i/8WG85Wc5gMg6S 
http://yadi.sk/d/ZkuT34jvgMfiq эта подборка сценариев,которые мне понравились. И немного оформлений для этого мероприятия.

----------

Crystal (21.02.2016), Ivica (11.02.2016), велюни (18.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Так же нашла позапрошлогодний *сценарий с конкурса Мини-мистер 2013*
Это афиша на это мероприятие   [img]http://*********ru/6964380m.jpg[/img]
Сценарий мой вариант 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Elen2

Прошлогодний сценарий и музыка  на Афган . 2014год
*Афганистан -незаживаемая рана*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


[img]http://*********ru/6982802m.jpg[/img]
И позапрошлогодний *сценарий "Мы помним наш Афган"*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> сценарий отчетного концерта Дома культуры "Концертная кулебяка"





> сценарий с конкурса Мини-мистер 2013





> Афганистан -незаживаемая рана





> сценарий "Мы помним наш Афган"


СПАСИБО!!!!Очень шикарный,редкий материал. :Tender:

----------


## Elen2

> СПАСИБО!!!!


Олечка, спасибо за отзыв,ну ладно мини-мистер может когда-то и пригодится,а остальные зачем копируешь?

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> зачем копируешь?


 :Taunt:  ПЛЮШКИН,на пенсию собираюсь,может где пригодиться :Blush2: ,привычка,всё в комору. :Grin:

----------


## Elen2

В этом году мы провели разные по жанрам мероприятия,потихоньку выставлю все.
Ниже выставляю слова ,которые стали вступительными в мероприятии.
*Я РОДИВСЯ І ЖИВ ДЛЯ ДОБРА І ЛЮБОВІ*[img]http://*********ru/6987955m.jpg[/img]
25 листопада у ТМБК відбувся *літературно-музичний відеожурнал, присвячений 120-ти річчю з дня народження О.Довженка, визначного  українського письменника, всесвітньо відомого кінорежисера та драматурга*, який зміг пройти свій життєвий шлях від простого хлопця з бідної багатодітної селянської родини до великого українця, шанованого всім світом…  
Яким був цей шлях? Які людські та духовні цінностівін вкладав у свої твори, кінороботи? Ким він був: пасинком сталінської влади чи націоналістом, який проніс через все життя безмірну любов до України? Чому його думки та погляди, творчість є актуальними і цікавими сьогодні? Відповідей, звичайно, шукати слід не один день. Та учасники літературно-музичного відеожурналу ставили іншу мету: спонукати глядачів до роздумів над собою, доторкнувшись до незвичайної долі О.Довженка, до усвідомлення власної значимості у житті  своєї країни, бо Україна – це перш за все люди, які творять обличчя її історії, тому саме від наших з вами помислів і переконань, дій та вчинків залежить, яким буде сьогодення та майбуття нашої Батьківщини, українського народу. Чи зможе кожен з нас вибудувати в собі стержень гідності: особистої, професійної, національної. Стержень, який робить окрему людину, а через неї і весь народ сильним, незламним, непереможним.
сценарий к мероприятию https://yadi.sk/i/2vu6aosYgPGPs
Видео материалы к мероприятию.https://yadi.sk/d/CqOygjylgPGYg

----------


## selenka07

О Довженко -  хорошо. Как филолог говорю)

----------


## Elen2

Провели в ДК вечер танца ,посвященный 105-летию Г. Улановой.Сценарий выставлю позже.Пока только фотки и танец.
танец "светит солнышко"



[img]http://*********ru/6956062m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/7010321m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/6981649m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/6973457m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/6964241m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/6949905m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/7009296m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/6987792m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/6967312m.jpg[/img]

----------

Parh0menk0 (10.03.2016)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

> Провели в ДК вечер танца ,посвященный 105-летию Г. Улановой.Сценарий выставлю позже.Пока только фотки и танец.


Ух ты, какое разнообразие танцев! Елена Владимировна, я ничуть не сомневаюсь, что мероприятие прошло на "Ура!" Классные фото!

----------


## Elen2

*Сценарій до Дня матусі "Я вдячний Богові за маму"*[img]http://*********org/7227699m.jpg[/img]


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Elen2

> Провели в ДК вечер танца ,посвященный 105-летию Г. Улановой.Сценарий выставлю позже


Выставляю сценарий
*ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНЫЙ ВЕЧЕР ПАМЯТИ, 
посвященный 105-летию ГАЛИНЫ УЛАНОВОЙ
«ОБЫКНОВЕННАЯ БОГИНЯ»*[img]http://*********org/7264566m.jpg[/img]


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## ivano

Как здорово-сколько мероприятий у вас проходит,очень интересные сценарии,фотоотчет-какие костюмы,прелесть просто !

----------


## катя 98

http://liubavyshka.ru/_ph/114/2/590825945.gif[/url]

----------


## E-lena

> "Я вдячний Богові за маму"


Спасибо. Ваш материал всегда дает толчок для идей.

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> танец "светит солнышко"


Супер,можна на 1 июня сделать,идейка :Ok: У меня парики,только пошить плащики желтые,,,,,короче меня уже несёт с танцем :Grin: 
Спасибо!!!!



> ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНЫЙ ВЕЧЕР ПАМЯТИ,
> посвященный 105-летию ГАЛИНЫ УЛАНОВОЙ


Такое всё забытое?Это же надо,какой материал,а воспоминание о наших кумирах,нет слов!Спасибо!!!!

----------


## Elen2

> акое всё забытое?Это же надо,какой материал,а воспоминание о наших кумирах,нет слов!Спасибо!!!!


Я составляя годовой план ,постаралась  обратить внимание на все види  исскуств и   на все значительные знаменательные даты. Старалась получше познакомить  молодое поколение с выдающимися деятелями Украины и мира.

----------


## Elen2

> ,короче меня уже несёт с танцем
> Спасибо!!!!


Рада, что танец тебя впечатлил,Олечка.Меня основное  движение смутило. Как козочки подпрыгивают.

----------


## ЮЛилиана

> [B][SIZE=3][COLOR="#800080"]Сценарій до Дня матусі "Я вдячний Богові за маму"


И снова классный материал, новые идеи! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## ИннаНичога

> Я составляя годовой план ,постаралась обратить внимание на все види исскуств и на все значительные знаменательные даты.[COLOR="#FF0000"] Старалась получше познакомить молодое поколение с выдающимися деятелями Украины и мира[/COLOR].


СПАСИБО, ЧТО ВАМ ЭТО НУЖНО СЕГОДНЯ!
ВОСХИЩАЮСЬ,ЧТО ЕСТЬ СООБЩИКИ (ЄТО ГЛАВНОЕ)!
УДАЧИ И НАДХНЕННЯ! :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 33: 
ИННА

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

Леночка,где пропали?????С праздником!!!!!
[img]http://*********su/5618248.jpg[/img]



> Меня основное движение смутило


Уже танцуем,спасибо.Мне нравиться,что всё просто,и весело. :Tender:

----------


## Elen2

Добрый день! Провели мы День Победы. Согласилась с более опытными клубниками,что это самый сложный праздник.
Все прошло душевно , без эксцессов.Правда один дядька,когда дети пели песню про войну,начал рыдать и  у него случилась истерика,милиция не дремала ,отвели его в сторону.
Мы присоединились к всеукраинской акции  "Пам`ятаємо".Народ от стенда было невозможно оторвать.Некоторые начали обижаться,что им не сообщили (хотя объявы висели месяц),другие просто не поняли сути. Мы предложили им присоединиться к  акции на День города ,будут фото строительства нашего города и других городов,но больше  будет посвящено городу. Сценарий выставлю после праздника.
Первым провели  конкурс военно -патриотической песни,очень удачное оформление. Легко и классно.
[img]http://*********org/7254818m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********org/7255842m.jpg[/img]
И  начинаю со стенда  на День Победы
[img]http://*********org/7244578m.jpg[/img]
А это мои деды и бабушки.У меня оба деда воевали с фашистами.Один погиб под курской дугой, второй  дошел до Берлина и брал Рейстаг.
[img]http://*********org/7242530m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********org/7243554m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********org/7248674m.jpg[/img]
Концерт 9 мая.
Мои ведущие: [img]http://*********org/7249698m.jpg[/img]
Мои воспитанники,поют песню Леночкии Курячий "День Победы".Леночка спасибо огромное за песню,мы тебя не подвели.
[img]http://*********org/7246626m.jpg[/img]
цветы ветеранам [img]http://*********org/7247650m.jpg[/img]
Настенька моя читиет стих [img]http://*********org/7236386m.jpg[/img]

----------

ВИОЛА ОЗ (31.01.2016), Ладога (11.03.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Провели мы День Победы


Продолжение
вокальный ансамбль ДК "Вдохновение" [img]http://*********org/7234338m.jpg[/img]
"Травневый вальс" [img]http://*********org/7240482m.jpg[/img]
Мои дети рассказывают стихи Людмилы Васильевны Кирилловой ,нашей форумчанки,тишина стояла....
[img]http://*********org/7241506m.jpg[/img]
Песня "Не отнимайте солнце у детей",опять моя студия,солисты [img]http://*********org/7238434m.jpg[/img]
Танец "Украина"  [img]http://*********org/7228194m.jpg[/img]
Опять стенд после праздника [img]http://*********org/7226146m.jpg[/img]
Не могли  его унести еще ,как минимум час,постоянно его рассматривали люди.
Военная каша [img]http://*********org/7227170m.jpg[/img]

Мои ведущие [img]http://*********org/7232290m.jpg[/img]
Красное знамя- это знамя Одесской Идритской дивизии,которая  формировалась в Одессе и освобождала Одессу.

----------

Ладога (11.03.2016), Наргиз (20.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Сценарий "День Перемоги" 2015р.*




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Наргиз (20.02.2017)

----------


## талант

Привет! Молодцы. Как всегда грандиозно!

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

Лена, какие вы молодцы! Прям дух захватывает!Это же какая работа проведена была! Слезы на глазах от просмотренных фотографий, могу представить как все было в живую!!! Спасибо!

----------


## Elen2

> Привет! Молодцы. Как всегда грандиозно!





> Лена, какие вы молодцы! Прям дух захватывает!Это же какая работа проведена была! Слезы на глазах от просмотренных фотографий, могу представить как все было в живую!!! Спасибо!


Ириша, Танюшка,спасибо.Мы старались.Я  ,когда  все закончилось, поверить не могла...
Но впереди 13 мая- День матери, День города 15-16 мая,отчетный концерт 22 мая, 29 мая -"Мини-мисс 2015",в конце июня  "День молодежи" Вот тогда  и отдохнем

----------


## Lenylya

> Я ,когда все закончилось, поверить не могла...


Леночка, молодец, умница!!! Колоссальная работа и труд!!! :Tender:  :Ok:  И все остальные мероприятия пройдут у тебя на отлично!

----------


## SvetaH

> Ириша, Танюшка,спасибо.Мы старались.Я  ,когда  все закончилось, поверить не могла...
> Но впереди 13 мая- День матери, День города 15-16 мая,отчетный концерт 22 мая, 29 мая -"Мини-мисс 2015",в конце июня  "День молодежи" Вот тогда  и отдохнем


Поздравляю - очень хороший праздник. Я представляю сколько труда вложено в его подготовку. Морально провести и подготовить его больших усилий стоит, я всегда плачу когда и дети и взрослые говорят. А потом долго после него отхожу, не так как после других мероприятий.

----------


## Шевячок

Лена, здорово!Пусть и другие мероприятия пройдут с успехом и без заминок непредвиденных!

----------


## Ketvik

*Леночка, какой же прекрасный праздник ВЫ все провели!!! Любо-дорого посмотреть!!!!!! Какой организатор из тебя прекрасный!  и всем авторам ты спасибо сказала за репертуар и со всеми поделилась своей творческой индивидуальностью!!! СПАСИБО тебе и твоим талантливым артистам!!!!!!!*

----------


## E-lena

> Провели мы День Победы.


Как все масштабно и одновременно душевно. Вас еще долго будут вспоминать горожане и гости праздника, потому что вы поднимаете огромные глыбы работы, а главное - вкладываете всю душу в то, что делаете.

----------


## E-lena

> Но впереди ................ Вот тогда и отдохнем


Я так понимаю, отдыхать некогда. Зато Вы украшаете и жизнь, и работу, и отдых других людей. 



> все остальные мероприятия пройдут у тебя на отлично!


Ни секунды в этом не сомневаюсь!

----------


## Elen2

> Допоможіть будь ласка з сценарієм на тему "Міс та містер садочка","Міс садочок", "Міс осінь" або щось у цьому роді, на базі старших груп. Атестуюсь цього року, матеріал мала готовий, та методист змінила тему і часу на підготовку зовсім трішки, а точніше місяць на все. Надіюсь на допомогу, дуже!


Не стала раскидывать свои сценарии по темам.по-этому,кому интересно идите ко мне в гости.
*Выставляю сценарии "Мини-мисс" за 2013,2014,2015год* 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


А это девочки мне скинули  несколько сценариев


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*а это легкий сценарий на конкурс "Мини-мистер 2013"*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## spart_anka.

> Выставляю сценарии "Мини-мисс" за 2013,2014,2015год





> А это девочки мне скинули несколько сценариев





> а это легкий сценарий на конкурс "Мини-мистер 2013"


нажаль мені нічого не видно, жодної ссилки((( Будь ласка, киньте в приватні повідомлення. Буду безмежно вдячна!

----------


## mishel61

Лена, добрый день! 
Заглянул к тебе на страничку.



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## spart_anka.

> нажаль мені нічого не видно, жодної ссилки(((


все видно) мабуть потрібно було написати просто в темці.Побігла читати.Дякую!

----------


## Irina55

> Выставляю сценарии "Мини-мисс" за 2013,2014,2015год


Леночка, ты, как всегда на высоте! Спасибо за интересные сценарии.

----------


## Elen2

> все видно) мабуть потрібно було написати просто в темці.Побігла читати.Дякую!





> Леночка, ты, как всегда на высоте! Спасибо за интересные сценарии.


На здоровье.девочки.



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## liybliana

Спасибо за ваши прекрасные сценарии, у меня всегда рождаются новые идеи, когда захожу к вам в домик!!!

----------


## Elen2

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**






> Леночка, ты, как всегда на высоте! Спасибо за интересные сценарии.


На здоровье.




> Дякую!


Рада помочь.

----------


## Elen2

> составить визитную карточку на конкурс «Мисс Дюймовочка»


*Звездная визитка Лерочки.*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Валентина М

ЛЕНОЧКА! К сожалению, ссылка  закрыта!

Леночка! Всё открылось!

----------


## супер ксеня

Добрый день! а как можно скачать ваш новогодний сценарий спасибо!

----------


## Istan

Лена очень у тебя всё интересное, спасибо.

----------


## юлясанна

Заинтересовали, заинтриговали, но никак не пойму как просмотреть сценарий :-(

Ура!!!! у меня получилось!!! Спасибо!!!

----------


## julchonoc

> Заинтересовали, заинтриговали, но никак не пойму как просмотреть сценарий :-(


ТОЖЕ САМОЕ.




> Ура!!!! у меня получилось!!! Спасибо!!!


Получилось, спасибо большое!

----------


## Elen2

> Получилось, спасибо большое!


Хорошо,что получилось. Больше сценариев не будет, из культуры ушла.

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> из культуры ушла.


 :Tu:  Леночка???



> Больше сценариев не будет,


Ты так легко это сказала?У меня аж ёкнуло :Blink:

----------


## Elen2

> Ты так легко это сказала?У меня аж ёкнуло


Хватит. Отношение к работникам культуры ,раз в 100% хуже ,чем  к педагогам.

----------


## alla.kalinichenko

дякую за прекрасні матеріали ! Натхнення вам !

----------


## Толстячок

здравствуйте Елена,очень хотелось посмотреть визитки на конкурс, которые вы делали,но я не вижу ссылку рабочую... может нужен пароль или еще что-то чтобы появилась ссылка?

----------


## Elen2

> здравствуйте Елена,очень хотелось посмотреть визитки на конкурс, которые вы делали,но я не вижу ссылку рабочую... может нужен пароль или еще что-то чтобы появилась ссылка?


К сожалению, я удалила этот материал. В ДК больше не работаю.

----------


## Инна Уманская

Спасибо огромное за наработки,подсказки. Жаль,конечно, что некоторых материалов нет. в преддверии Масленицы были бы кстати.Еще раз спасибо за Ваш труд.

----------


## laratet

Лєночка, кожен раз виходжу з Ваших темок не з "пустими руками". Дякую за підказки, ідеї.

----------

Elen2 (31.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Жаль,конечно, что некоторых материалов нет. в преддверии Масленицы были бы кстати.Еще раз спасибо за Ваш труд.


*Мой сценарий за 2013 год*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Сценарий "Государыня Масленица" 2014г.* с музыкой


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Понравилась Масленица автор Чих*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Оркестр на Масленицу автор Ольга Кириллова*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Кричалка на Масленицу*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Игра Блинчики*
*озвучила наша форумчанка, Вита - НОТКА ФА.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Загадки на Масленицу*
Загадки


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Игры на масленицу:*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

--Ксения-- (07.02.2016), Crystal (21.02.2016), elsor (06.02.2019), fatinija (31.01.2016), Ivica (13.02.2016), laratet (01.02.2016), Larisa79 (24.02.2016), mel00elena (23.02.2016), mishel61 (11.03.2016), mochalova19 (11.03.2016), moderm (15.01.2018), Nich Tanya (31.01.2016), Olga Beliaeva (31.01.2016), Parh0menk0 (10.03.2016), spart_anka. (07.02.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (24.10.2016), Алла и Александр (29.02.2016), Анжела72 (31.01.2016), Валя Муза (31.01.2016), ВИОЛА ОЗ (31.01.2016), Дадуся (26.02.2016), ИннаНичога (01.02.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (31.01.2016), ИяНаталия (31.01.2016), кэт радистка (30.01.2016), Ладога (11.03.2016), Лариса Антонова (31.01.2016), Нажия (11.02.2016), Наргиз (20.02.2017), Рыбка (31.01.2016), Светлячок75 (20.02.2016), Татиана 65 (31.01.2016), Ташенька (31.01.2018)

----------


## Татиана 65

> танец "светит солнышко"


Лена, спасибо за танец! Вы большая труженица! Сколько интересных идей, задумок вы воплотили в жизнь и поделились с нами! 
[img]http://*********ru/8473479m.gif[/img]

----------

Elen2 (31.01.2016)

----------


## Tata74

Лена, спасибо за масленичный подарок! Сразу блинов захотелось :Viannen 10: 
Кстати, игра "Блинчики" ссылка не рабочая

----------

Elen2 (31.01.2016)

----------


## ИяНаталия

Лена, спасибо огромное, столько всего!!!!!!!!!

----------

Elen2 (31.01.2016)

----------


## Nich Tanya

> "Государыня Масленица"


Елена, как всегда огромнейшее Вам спасибо за такой богатейший и бесценный материал! Уму непостижимо, и где его Вы только берёте?  :Blush2:

----------

Elen2 (31.01.2016)

----------


## Валя Муза

Лєна, дякую за систематизований матеріал по Масляній.




> Игра Блинчики


Звучить голос нашої форумчанки, Віти - НОТКА ФА.

----------

Ирина Викторовна муза (31.01.2016)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> Мой сценарий


Леночка,спасибо за материалы,а игры классные!!!!! :Yahoo: Удачи!

----------

Elen2 (31.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Звучить голос нашої форумчанки, Віти - НОТКА ФА.


спасибо ,Валюша. Я давненько ее скачала. Буду знать.подпишу.

----------


## fatinija

Леночка, очень спасибо, материад интересный и нужный :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (11.02.2016)

----------


## karap8

Леночка! Вы просто наша палочка-выручалочка!!!! Огромное спасибо за материал по Масленице :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------

Elen2 (31.01.2016)

----------


## маина ивановна

Спасибі за цікавий матеріал до масляної.

----------

Elen2 (01.02.2016)

----------


## Инна Уманская

Леночка, щедрая талантливая Вы наша! Спасибо за Масленичный бесценный материал!!!! :Yahoo:

----------

Elen2 (01.02.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибі за цікавий матеріал до масляної.





> Вы просто наша палочка-выручалочка





> Спасибі за цікавий матеріал до масляної.





> щедрая талантливая Вы наша! Спасибо за Масленичный бесценный материал!!!!


Спасибо за добрые  слова.Рада всегда помочь.

----------


## --Ксения--

Да, пора к Масленице готовиться, уже не за горами. Спасибо, Елена, за материалы!

----------

Elen2 (09.02.2016)

----------


## Ivica

Лена, угостилась вашей Концертной кулебякой. Приготовлено с душой. Спасибо! И всё у вас получается вкусно и талантливо!

----------

Elen2 (11.02.2016)

----------


## Нажия

*Elen2*, всё открылось. Спасибо за такой кропотливый труд всё собрать и показать нам. Интересный материал. Спасибо за щедрый подарок.

----------

Elen2 (13.02.2016)

----------


## Светлячок75

> *Мой сценарий за 2013 год*


спасибо за сценарии,игры .все в тему .масленница близко




> *Выставляю сценарии "Мини-мисс" за 2013,2014,2015год*


дякую за сценарии.материал безцинний

----------

Elen2 (01.03.2016)

----------


## Crystal

Лена-а!.. Как же ты меня выручила!.. Сто лет работаю в культуре, что я только не проводила, а вот праздник масленицы в этом году буду пробовать "на вкус" впервые. С твоей помощью надеюсь, блин будет "не комом"! Спасибо огромное!

----------

Elen2 (25.02.2016)

----------


## mel00elena

> Игры на масленицу:


Леночка - хозяюшка, здравствуйте! Столько у Вас здесь интересного, но...некоторые ссылки не открываются( Нужно что-то написать или прокомментировать, я правильно поняла?
Да, точно...Написать надо было!!!))) Все открылось. Спасибо Вам Елена! Буду сейчас изучать  :flower:

----------

Elen2 (01.03.2016)

----------


## маковская

как посмотреть сценарий? Ну очень хочется!!!

----------


## Parh0menk0

> Лена-а!.. Как же ты меня выручила!.. Сто лет работаю в культуре, что я только не проводила, а вот праздник масленицы в этом году буду пробовать "на вкус" впервые. С твоей помощью надеюсь, блин будет "не комом"! Спасибо огромное!


Я конечно не сто лет работаю, но праздник масленицы тоже в этом году буду проводить впервые)))) удачи нам всем)))))

----------


## Elen2

> Всем добрый вечер. 
> Понимаю, что долго не появлялась(проблем со здоровьем как никогда) , но я с просьбой


Оксаночка, посмотри эти сценарии.Что-то да пригодится. На мой взгляд они не сложные и  сделать представление можно силами взрослых.Сценарии игровые. Не отметила,кто автор. Простите.Они у меня давненько в папке лежат
*.Игровой сценарий Масленицы для детей (3 сценария).*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elsor (06.01.2020), велюни (18.02.2017), Дзюбкина (10.04.2018), Ладога (04.02.2017), Наргиз (20.02.2017), окси 777 (11.03.2016)

----------


## ki-ki

> Оксаночка, посмотри эти сценарии.Что-то да пригодится. На мой взгляд они не сложные и  сделать представление можно силами взрослых.Сценарии игровые. Не отметила,кто автор. Простите.Они у меня давненько в папке лежат
> *.Игровой сценарий Масленицы для детей (3 сценария).*
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


А  мы нынче не проводили масленицу. Попели, поиграли  на занятии, фильм посмотрели. Можно и так. Все довольны.

----------


## Ладога

*Елена! С Масленицей! Шикарный материал! 
Я сама 5 лет проработала в ДК. Знаю не понаслышке, как проводятся массовые мероприятия для детей и взрослых! Спасибо!
Очень красивые фотографии с проведения 9 мая!*

----------

Elen2 (11.03.2016), Наргиз (20.02.2017)

----------


## mochalova19

Леночка, СПАСИБО за сценарий масленицы! Воспользуюсь в следующем году! Чмок!

----------

Elen2 (11.03.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Елена! С Масленицей! Шикарный материал!


СПАСИБО ,НАТАШЕНЬКА, ВЗАИМНО

----------


## elen82

Спасибо, Ленусик, за чУдные сценарии.

----------


## Grosmat

Леночка, так здорово у тебя здесь. Спасибо. Найдешь все, что захочешь!

----------

Elen2 (11.04.2016)

----------


## Алена43

*Леночка, спасибо за ваши идеи, за то, что делитесь ими, не скупясь!*
[img]http://*********ru/11213315.gif[/img]

----------


## маринатокарь

> *Выставляю ,только что проведенный , День пожилого человека  с музыкой.Сценарий в папке.*
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> [IMG]http://*********ru/5971485m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/6024732m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/6027804m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/6026780m.jpg[/IMG]
> Праздник прошел очень душевно,тепло.


Леночка, всё скачала. Классный материал. Взяла в копилочку.

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

Леночка, добрый вечер. Очень хочется в Ваш домик. Спасибо!

----------


## Marimal

Лена, здравствуйте! И я примчалась за Масленицей! Но не смогла посмотреть... Что я должна сделать?

----------


## Marimal

Ничего не найдено
Возможно, владелец удалил файлы или закрыл к ним доступ. 
А может быть, вам досталась ссылка с опечаткой. Вот такой мне ответ. Хоть глазочком на Масленицу бы взглянуть.

----------


## Elen2

> И я примчалась за Масленицей! Но не смогла посмотреть... Что я должна сделать?


 :Meeting: 



> Возможно, владелец удалил файлы


Да.

----------


## Elen2

> И я примчалась за Масленицей! Но не смогла посмотреть...


Государыня Масленица 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elsor (06.01.2020), велюни (18.02.2017), Дадуся (21.01.2017), Дзюбкина (10.04.2018), Наргиз (20.02.2017)

----------


## Натник

> "Государыня Масленица!" ,сценарий и музыкальная подборка для праздника.


 Лена, спасибо большое за труд и щедрость! :flower:

----------


## Elen2

> Лена, спасибо большое за труд и щедрость!


Наташа,на здоровье.

----------


## Ivica

Лена, день добрый! Спасибо вам большое за творчество, за щедрость. При подготовке праздника всегда стараюсь заглянуть к вам за советом и подсказкой. У меня большая просьба-ссылки по афганским вечерам, к сожалению, не рабочие. Обновите их, пожалуйста, если можно. Собираем материал по крохам для подготовки, стоящий материал собираем. Очень хочется почитать ваш и подарить настоящий душевный вечер нашим ребятам афганцам. благодарю!

----------


## Elen2

> У меня большая просьба-ссылки по афганским вечерам, к сожалению, не рабочие. Обновите их,


боюсь, что я многое удалила.
Нашла материал за 2014 год
*«Афганистан – незаживающая рана»* с музыкой
[img]http://*********net/8891118m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/8890094m.jpg[/img]



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**




И вот еще  сценарий за 2013 год
Сценарий концертной программы
*«Мы помним наш Афган»
*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


[img]http://*********net/8848109m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/8855277m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/8908524m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/8912620m.jpg[/img]

----------

elsor (06.01.2020), Ivica (04.02.2017), Наргиз (20.02.2017), Толстячок (04.09.2017)

----------


## Ivica

> Нашла материал за 2014 год


Лена, спасибо большое!

----------


## Elen2

8 марта не за горами,нашла  вот этот праздничный концерт
*Праздничный концерт «И в шутку и всерьёз!»*  автор Зарница
[img]http://*********net/8910577m.jpg[/img]


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


СЦЕНАРІЙ ДО ДНЯ МАТУСІ:
*Я вдячний Богові за маму*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

fatinija (04.02.2017), ivano (04.02.2017), laratet (12.02.2017), lenok66 (17.09.2019), mochalova19 (13.02.2017), olia.kostina (21.06.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (18.01.2018), велюни (18.02.2017), Инна Уманская (18.02.2017), ИннаНичога (20.02.2017), Наргиз (20.02.2017), Паганини (04.02.2017), цветик - семицветик (08.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Сценарий корпоратива "Мы дарим вам слова любви"*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

BimBoom (14.02.2017), bpgf (14.02.2017), ivano (04.02.2017), mochalova19 (13.02.2017), Motilek (15.02.2017), mria67 (20.08.2017), Olyashka (04.02.2017), pet30 (04.02.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (18.01.2018), велюни (18.02.2017), ЕЛЕНА_71 (24.08.2019), Инесса Анатольевна (25.02.2017), Инна Уманская (18.02.2017), ИннаНичога (20.02.2017), Наргиз (20.02.2017), Паганини (04.02.2017), цветик - семицветик (24.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо Вам огромное за предоставленный материал!


на здоровье.

----------

Olyashka (04.02.2017)

----------


## ivano

:Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33: Лена,спасибо,когда не зайдешь,всегда интереснейший материал!!!!!
Спасибо!!!!!

----------

Elen2 (07.02.2017)

----------


## Marimal

Лена, спасибо огромнейшее! Давно я на форум не заходила.. Зашла, а тут от вас такой сюрприз! Да прям перед Масленицей! Благодарю!

----------

Elen2 (12.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Материал по Масленице*


*Песня "Весну звали"* Волшебники двора



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*Сценарий с музыкой для детей "Широкая Масленица"*,автор не указан (написано ,что с Севастополя)



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



Сценарий театрализованного представления
*
"Каждый масленице рад 
и на современный лад!"*
Действующие лица:
1.	Скоморохи - рожечники - молодые парни, озорные
2.	Хозяйка - разухабистая и крутая, но совсем не злая.
3.	Соседка - кого хочешь заговорит, все испортить норовит.
4.	Зима - совсем не хочет уходить сама.
5.	Весна - желает землю пробудить от сна.
6.	Ярило - Бог Солнца, плодородия и страсти, прибыл возродить любовь и счастье.



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



Чем развлечь гостей? №1 (2002)

*Детская Масленица
(забавы и розыгрыши для детей)*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



КАК НА МАСЛЕНОЙ НЕДЕЛЕ - ИГРОВАЯ ПРОГРАММА ДЛЯ МЛАДШИХ И СРЕДНИХ ШКОЛЬНИКОВ 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Масленица в Берендеевом царстве*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



* Песня Масленица Григорьевой*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

elsor (06.02.2019), Ivica (13.02.2017), ksuh (12.02.2017), lenok66 (17.09.2019), mochalova19 (13.02.2017), Olga Beliaeva (13.02.2017), olia.kostina (21.06.2017), strelka_64 (12.02.2017), vishulaev (13.02.2017), Алена43 (12.02.2017), велюни (18.02.2017), ЕЛЕНА_71 (24.08.2019), Ирина-Ирен (13.02.2017), ИяНаталия (12.02.2017), кэт радистка (14.02.2017), Лариса Антонова (13.02.2017), Наргиз (20.02.2017), Пономарёва Александра (29.01.2018), Татиана 65 (13.02.2017), Толстячок (04.09.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Как на Масленицу* 


_Кричалка с движениями._ Зал делится на две части, одна по сигналу правой руки ведущего кричит: `Блины!`, другая по сигналу левой - `С припеком!` После этих слов выполняются движения, которые оговариваются в кричалке. 




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




Спасибо автору. По-моему, это из журнала `Чем развлечь гостей`.
*Игра "Блинчики бывают разные" озвученная*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*Масленичный оркестр Ольга Кириллова*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




СЦЕНАРИЙ 
 театрализованной игровой программы, посвященной проводам гремиханской зимы 
 «ВЕСНА-КРАСНА И ТУГАРИН ЗМЕЙ»



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Масленица.От Оли- Виолы*
Сценарий кукольного спектакля. 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

BimBoom (09.03.2017), elsor (06.01.2020), Ivica (13.02.2017), lara-fomina-68 (25.09.2017), lenok66 (17.09.2019), luisa (20.09.2021), mochalova19 (13.02.2017), nastiabar (01.06.2021), Olga Beliaeva (13.02.2017), strelka_64 (12.02.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (18.01.2018), vishulaev (13.02.2017), Алусик (28.02.2020), велюни (18.02.2017), ВИОЛA (13.04.2021), Дзюбкина (10.04.2018), ИннаНичога (20.02.2017), Ира79 (13.02.2017), Ирина-Ирен (13.02.2017), ИяНаталия (12.02.2017), кэт радистка (14.02.2017), Наргиз (20.02.2017), Пономарёва Александра (29.01.2018), Татиана 65 (13.02.2017)

----------


## mochalova19

Леночка, спасибо тебе за сценарии! Такой шикарный материал! Умница, что сделала подборку! Спасибо, спасибо, спасибо! Разреши тебя обнять и в щёчку поцеловать!
[img]http://*********net/8975431.jpg[/img]

----------

Elen2 (13.02.2017)

----------


## кэт радистка

Леночка! Спасибо тебе большое! Ты как всегда нас выручаешь!)))

----------

Elen2 (18.02.2017)

----------


## велюни

Спасибо,за материал Вам!!!!!!!! Очень пригодится к 8 марта!!!!!! Спасибо,что делитесь со всеми и этим помогаете всем!!!!

Спасибооооо!!!!!!!!!!!! Очень интересный материал!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> Игровой сценарий Масленицы для детей (3 сценария).


Все открылось!!!!!!!! Спасибо,Елена!!!!!!!! Спасибо,огромное,за материал!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Elen2 (18.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо,за материал Вам!!!!!!!! Очень пригодится к 8 марта!!!!!! Спасибо,что делитесь со всеми и этим помогаете всем!!!!





> Леночка! Спасибо тебе большое! Ты как всегда нас выручаешь!)))





> Спасибо, спасибо, спасибо! Разреши тебя обнять и в щёчку поцеловать!





> Лена, спасибо огромнейшее! Давно я на форум не заходила.. Зашла, а тут от вас такой сюрприз! Да прям перед Масленицей! Благодарю!





> Лена,спасибо,когда не зайдешь,всегда интереснейший материал!!!!!
> Спасибо!!!!!





> Лена, спасибо большое!

----------

lara-fomina-68 (25.09.2017)

----------


## Тыря

Добрый день, Елена Владимировна! А можно вас попросить обновить ссылки на сценарии к выводу войск из Афганистана. Спасибо большое

----------


## Elen2

> Елена Здравствуйте, пожалуйста поделитесь сценарием с музыкой для пожилого человека. Заранее спасибо моя электронная почта himochckina2010@yandex.ru


День пожилого человека 2 мои  сценария
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5070250

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки, пожалуйста, обновите ссылочки про Масленицу.


*Девочки-новички.давно уже не работаю в ДК и помочь не могу. Сценарии не сохранила*

*Тему закрываю.Вряд ли я вернусь в ДК. В педагогике ,конечно,бардак,а в  культуре ужас. Каждая проходящая мимо  идиотка ,считает ,что  все знает и имеет  право руководить.* 
*Тема закрыта.*

----------

